# leaking lawn mower gas tank



## sluggermike (Apr 19, 2007)

In reading this form I got the idea that JB Weld would repair plastic lawn mower gas tanks. I tried it and it seemed to work for a short time. Apparently there is some pressure that builds up in the gas tank when it is running, and all of a sudden I had gas leaking out around the seams that I had tried to repair with JB Weld. Is there something else that I could use that would seal the plastic gas tank. Thanks.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

deleted, apparently I'm just a troll.


----------



## sluggermike (Apr 19, 2007)

This is an old mower. It is a Yard Machine with a 5hp, B&S, OHV engine. The model number was ripped off of it before I got it. I'm trying to help out my neighbor.


----------



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

slugger

if you can find a RV camper sales place near your home.....they carry a epoxy type sealant to repair the carrying tanks for water and sewage holding tanks....can't remember the name of the stuff...but it works on mower gas tanks well also..

cajun


----------



## sluggermike (Apr 19, 2007)

I found a product made by Super Glue that comes in a pad form and is cured by the sun, or a UV light. It claims it is for plastic among many other things, water proof and can be used on gas cans. I will give a try tomorrow when the sun is out and let you know if it works. I saved the receipt and if it doesn't work I will take it back to HD.


----------



## sluggermike (Apr 19, 2007)

The Super Glue pad patch did not work. It still leaks. I tried some more JB Weld which helped, but it still leaks. Being a Harbor Freight fan, I noticed they have a Plastic Weld Kit on sale. It states that it weld most plastics. Has anyone tried the a plastic weld tool to fix a leaking plastic gas tank? I know I should probably give it up, but I sometimes become obsessed with projects, and I can't stop until I figure it out.
Thanks


----------



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

slugger

how much have you spent so far on repair stuff.....probably could have bought a new gas tank by now.....i had one on a murray that leaked....never could get it to seal with anything....bought a new one for $20 bucks...glad i did....lol

cajun


----------



## sluggermike (Apr 19, 2007)

I haven't spent much. I've been able to get my money back on most of the stuff because it was guaranteed and it didn't work. I may just give it up.


----------



## sluggermike (Apr 19, 2007)

This is my last idea on fixing the gas tank. Has anyone tried using a plastic welding tool for sealing gas tanks? A lot of water has been run through the tank and so I'm not concerned about it exploding when and if I use the tool.


----------



## sluggermike (Apr 19, 2007)

I just got a plastic welding tool. I plan to weld my leaking gas tank. The tank was drained of gas about a week ago and water has been run through it many times and so it should be safe. In order to use the tool I need to know what type of plastic the tank is made of. It's black in color and I suspect that it is ABS? Does anyone know for sure?
Thanks


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

deleted, apparently I'm just a troll.


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

There should be a triangle symbol with the letters on the tank, telling what type of plastic the tank is made of.

Here's a web site with some good information on plastic welding.

http://urethanesupply.com/


----------



## sluggermike (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for the help. It is HDPE. I will now try to find out if one of the plastic welding sticks is compatible.


----------



## sluggermike (Apr 19, 2007)

Just in case you are interested, nothing worked. My latest attempt was to use a plastic welding tool. I ended up burning a hole in the tank. It really wasn't a lose anyway. This exercise didn't cost me much money, only time. I learned a few things, and that 's what it's all about. I will return the tool and use the refund to buy a new gas tank. Thanks for your help and suggestions.


----------

